# My first carp!!!



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Caught this today. I got it on a 1/16th white rooster tail while I was bluegil fishing. I had to cut the hook off because I hooked him pretty good. Hopefully he will be one of many. Oh I caught him on my 4'6" ultra lite crappie pole with 4 pound test. 


fishintiger


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome dude! We will hook up soon like we talked and target some big boys


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you 'tiger ! I caught one last spring on a white twister tail/jig combo on my ultra light . He went about 8 pounds. JEEZE US !!!!!!!! What a fight. I hope this is the first of many for you. CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on your first, may many more follow.


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you think fishintiger got hooked also? Congratulations on your first!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on your first carp. That was probably a good fight on that ultralight outfit. One of my favorite lures is the 1/8 oz white Roostertail.


----------

